# No money and children suffer.



## mackeral1 (Oct 30, 2009)

We have been married for going on 4 years now and we have two children. I have a daughter from a previous marriage and we have one together.My husband works and I am the stay at home mother. We have been very good with our money to not over spend and we always have emergency money just in case. Now all of the sudden bills are getting harder and harder to pay. And on top of that we need to go and have the children get their teeth looked at because they are both starting to have trouble. Whenever we talk about it my husband say "what do you want me to do not pay this bill or that bill","I can't afford to get them done right now." I get mad at him because the kids need to be taken care of and to me the kids should be our number one priority. And yet I see exactly where he is coming from to, should we neglect a bill for them or neglect the kids instead. And on a side note we do not have dental insurance either which is a whole other issue.
Since the money issue is so tight I have been looking for a job to help out but jobs are not as available as they once were and I can't make people give me a job. So that again plays in to it. 
We do not want to go into debt just so everthing is taken care of.What other options do we have here so we stop fighting about it all the time and the children are happy and healty as well?


----------



## Sameold (Aug 11, 2011)

Is there a dental school in your area? Would you qualify for any low income programs, dental or otherwise (if you qualified for WIC, for example, that might reduce your groceries enough to fund dentist visits after a couple months)? Can you arrange payments with the dentist?
Are there any monthly expenses that can be cut, reduced, or will end soon?
Can you watch another child along with your own?


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Sameold mentioned some good options, dental schools are always looking for "participants". Occasionally where I am, they have dental clinics set up around town to help out as well. Is your daughter from your previous marriage being supported by the father? Could you approach him about her share of the dental care, and you and your current H take care of your child's care? I don't think I have to point out how important their dental health is as it does trickle down into other aspects of their overall health. Can you find a dentist to work with you on payments, as Sameold suggested? I had to get major work done once and I qualified for a GE Credit Card, which is called CareCredit... For me, it was 18 months no interest if paid in full. I would also look at your other bills and see if there is something that can be put off, maybe call and make arrangements with those... If you have a car payment, you might want to look at getting it deferred to the end of the loan... Most finance companies will do that (just did it with Nissan and Honda myself not too long ago). I guess what I'm suggesting is that you don't put your children's dental health off... Good luck!


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

I would recommend looking for a job. I know times are hard but keep looking. It's strange how everyone says there's no jobs out there yet my husband can't get any of his employees to come to work so he ends up going in to cover shifts, which means he works 7 days a week. It's hard to believe there are no jobs out there when this happens almost every week.

Your kids really should get their teeth checked. It's very important.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Kids at the school I work at get dental care through the state. We even have a bus that comes once a year to do work on the kids...I think it's a great program.

Look up things in your area. there are plenty of resources for kids and low income families. 

Good luck. I hope you find something. Dental health is so important for a healthy being.


----------

